# Should I Bring Blogs Feature Back?



## Semper Fidelis

Quick show of hands (please participate), I initially didn't really have a path to get Blogs back into the forum because Xenforo doesn't support Blogs out of the box. I have a robust addon I can add to bring back that functionality.

Blogs sort of fizzled out but we had a few more active users. In light of the fact that we have AMS, do you think we really need Blogs? Can I get a show of hands, por favor?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

I think the AMS feature is adequate, especially given how few actually leveraged blogs in the past, preferring external blogging platforms.


----------



## py3ak

I don't think the AMS feature provides quite the same functionality as a blog, but that doesn't mean the blog feature is necessary.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

There are plenty of other places to feature blogs. I personally think the PB believes it is responsible for what is posted through the site. That would cause another layer of moderating in my estimation that isn't necessary. Just my humble opinion. 

Accountabily isn't true for most companies that host blogs. That would cause another layer of moderating in my estimation that isn't necessary. Just my humble opinion. 

I appreciate the guidance and challenges of being found to be true to Biblically Strong Confessional Christianity. That would be one of the benefits of having a blog on the PB. I would appreciate the accountability if you did allow blogs. I would hope it would have features that supported video clips and other plug-ins. 

Just my two cents worth.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo

I had lasagna 7 years ago...which is about the last time I read a PB blog post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jw

VictorBravo said:


> I had lasagna 7 years ago...which is about the last time I read a PB blog post.


There is a blog devoted to Peanut Butter?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Berean

Joshua said:


> There is a blog devoted to Peanut Butter?



I thought that you used to have one devoted to bathing and cologne.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw

Berean said:


> I thought that you used to have one devoted to bathing and cologne.


No, I bathed the blog in cologne, and my PC blew up. The one time such antics were not helpful.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward

Joshua said:


> There is a blog devoted to Peanut Butter?



Wrong PB, I think. The one I found had a corporate sponsor:



http://blogs.pb.com/corporate/

There are, however, several health and fitness blogs for peanut butter (.coms omitted to intentionally break links) - www.pbfingers, www.peanutbutterrunner, www.peanutbutterandfitness....

But given your historic cooking threads, this may be what you are looking for (link left intact)
*Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup Lasagna*
http://www.melissassouthernstylekitchen.com/chocolate-peanut-butter-cup-lasagna/


----------



## arapahoepark

Joshua said:


> There is a blog devoted to Peanut Butter?


What if you're allergic to peanut butter?


----------



## Edward

The poll says (before I voted) 



> Your vote will be publicly visible.



But all I can see is the way I voted. Do I have my computer set up wrong to see how the others voted, or does the public poll function not work?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Edward said:


> The poll says (before I voted)
> 
> 
> 
> But all I can see is the way I voted. Do I have my computer set up wrong to see how the others voted, or does the public poll function not work?



I had Lasagna. I voted that way. The percentages show up but I don't see where I am specifically called out for having Lasagna if that is what you mean.


----------



## ZackF

I don't remember the old blog feature being used that much. I find that I appreciate many of the blogs I come across here from folks linking to them in their signature.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

ZackF said:


> ...I find that I appreciate many of the blogs I come across here from folks linking to them in their signature.


Yes, one can peruse a large quantity of sigs by members that may contain blog links here:

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/who-are-you-guys-tell-us-a-little-about-yourself.91462/

To restrict spammers, that forum is not viewable by the public so information therein is only available to our members.


----------



## Edward

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I had Lasagna. I voted that way. The percentages show up but I don't see where I am specifically called out for having Lasagna if that is what you mean.



Yes, that is what I meant. On the old system, that tag would have meant that you could see how I voted, and I could see how you voted. The results here, instead, match the old anonymous poll option.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

Edward said:


> Yes, that is what I meant. On the old system, that tag would have meant that you could see how I voted, and I could see how you voted. The results here, instead, match the old anonymous poll option.


Just click the vote counts to see who voted. This poll was set up to allow others to see votes. Polls can also be set up to prevent that feature.


----------



## Edward

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Just click the vote counts to see who voted. This poll was set up to allow others to see votes. Polls can also be set up to prevent that feature.



Thanks. I'd clicked around, but hadn't hit the hidden link. And I haven't set up a poll since PB moved. 

I see how it works now.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

I'm not strongly leaning one way or the other. But one benefit to having blogs here would be that they could generate more traffic to the site and more theological discussion both within and outside the Board. They would need oversight as Randy pointed out above. But they could be useful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herald

Blogs have taken on their own life outside of message boards. I'm not sure bringing back blog functionality serves a useful purpose on the PB.


----------

